# New Market for 2.2+ Devices



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's the story with a link for the apk update at the bottom. I did it. Freakin sweet.

http://tinyurl.com/6begbwf

Tap-a-Talked from my CM7 Mesmerize.


----------



## BubbaKush (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for this. It's badass


----------



## XsBones (Jun 11, 2011)

awesome thanks


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the information

----------------------------------------------
SCH-I500
MIUI 1.7.1.3


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

No prob. I kinda like the new interface. Its deffinately different that's for sure. But nice. Looks more modern.

Tap-a-Talked from my CM7 Mesmerize.


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

cant update apps?
its been fixed


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Here's the story with a link for the apk update at the bottom. I did it. Freakin sweet.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/6begbwf
> 
> Tap-a-Talked from my CM7 Mesmerize.


 As I under stand this I need to replace the existing market with this file?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

No. Just download and install the apk. Its a updater file. It wont work by itself.

Tap-a-Talked from my CM7 Mesmerize.


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks and works great. Thx scarmon.

sent from my cs showcase


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> No. Just download and install the apk. Its a updater file. It wont work by itself.
> 
> Tap-a-Talked from my CM7 Mesmerize.


Sorry for the noob question but how do you install it?

Never mind, I figured it out. :grin3:


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Download the apk with the link at the bottom. Then once that is done go to your downloads folder and select the apk. Should ask if you wanna install it. Select yes and install. If it doesn't then you will need to select unknown sources under settings>applications

Tap-a-Talked from my CM7 Mesmerize.


----------



## fastlerner (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyone else been having issues with it randomly timing out when trying to connect to the market? Other than that it's very slick, but the timeouts are getting on my nerves.

(BTW, this is on WIFI and 3G and all my other apps are having no connections issues)


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks scarmon. Works great for me. My guess is that they're going to try and get the new Google+ style with the bar on top and everything sorta minimalist across everything now, I really like the new look.

Sent from my MIUI SCH-i500


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

It feels like there's some issues with it, somedays it loads weird and doesn't recognize all the apps and little random things like that


----------

